# Your favorite quote



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I was reading through an article on ESPN's website on the late Coach John Wooden who had many a great quote. So it got me to wondering what are some of your favorite quotes. Here are 2 of mine:

"You can fool some people sometime, but you can't fool all the people all the time" - Bob Marley

"If you dont have time to do it right, when are you going to have time to do it over" - John Wooden

Lets hear your favortie quotes ..


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

My biggest problem with being a recluse is, I have to keep taking my own advise…..................


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

My signature line says it all…From an old Jimmy Buffet song


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt." -Abraham Lincoln

"All it takes for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing."-Edmund Burke

"Climb the mountains and get their good tidings. "-John Muir

"Before we use any power tools, let's take a moment to talk about shop safety. Be sure to read, understand, and follow all the safety rules that come with your power tools. Knowing how to use your power tools properly will greatly reduce the risk of personal injury. And remember this: there is no more important safety rule than to wear these - safety glasses." -Norm Abram


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

"Don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good" 
from Candide by Voltaire

Never take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night.
from some guy on Sawmill Creek!

and my favorite:
Mohandas Gandhi

The greatness of a nation can be judged by the way its animals are treated.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Something along the lines of "Give me 6 hours to chop down a tree and I'll spend the first 4 sharpening my ax". Honest Abe


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

My new favorite (from spaids).

Wipe the blood stains from your blade before coming in.

.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

"I am the sum of all that I have met…" -Tennyson


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

"You don't see the world as it is, you see the world as you are"-Unknown


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

men used to be able to come home and say 'whats cookin'. nowadays men come home to say 'whats thawing' - unknown


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

everybody knows tiger likes to play 18 holes. 14 have come and confessed. Wheres the other 4?


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

"There worse things you can do with your life than dying for your country"

Lewis B. Puller aka Chesty


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

"According to you, everything I like to do is either illegal, immoral or fattening" 
W.C. Fields


----------



## Stosh (May 27, 2010)

"you cant kill an idea" cuban policeman who arrested Fidel Castro


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

Couple of my favorites:

"My mother had a great deal of trouble with me, but I think she enjoyed it." - Mark Twain

"Dreams are like the rudder of a ship setting sail. The rudder is small and unseen, but it controls the ships course" - Kim Woo Chong

"If you believe in yourself and have dedication and pride - and never quit, you'll be a winner. The price of victory is high, but so are the rewards" - Paul "Bear" Bryant

"May you see the works of the Lord & all his wonders" - Queen Alexandria of England in Ernest Shakleton's diary

"Yet it isn't the gold that I'm wanting so much as just finding the gold" - Robert Service, The spell of the Yukon


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

"Having a resentment is like peeing in your pants…. everyone can see it, but you're the only one who feels it." - unknown

"What Indians?" - Gen. George Armstrong Custer


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

See below


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

"I know God will not give me anything I cannot handle. I just wish He didn't trust me so much." Mother Teresa


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mark Twain
Don't bother to give advise a fool won't heed it and a wise man doesn't need it.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

"The future is not what it used to be." Yogi Berra


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

"Gentlemen, they couldn't hit an elephant at this distance". Spoken by Maj. Gen. Horatio Wright an instant before he was killed by a Confederate sniper.

Wright was trying to rally his troops at Spotsylvania in 1864. He was carelessly exposing himself on the front lines. It is believed that he was brought down by a Whitworth rifle which was capable of making 800 yard shots.


----------



## dmoney (Dec 20, 2009)

you can't steal second with your foot on first.

Good things come to those who wait, but they get what's left over from those who hustle


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

"Even if you are on the right track, you will still get run over if you just sit there." Will Rogers


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

"A sucker is born every minute"- PT Barnum

"Never give a sucker an even break"' WC Fields

" If anything can go wrong, it will"- Murphy

"It aint't over 'till it's over" Yogi..I think

" That's water over the bridge" - Roman Sokolowski


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

It's what you learn after you know it all that counts


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

war for peace is like f*cking for virginity


----------



## TroutGuy (Mar 28, 2008)

You can't have everything. Where would you put it? -Steven Wright


----------



## johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Doing what you like,is freedom
Liking what you do ,is happiness..
this is my shop logo


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

someone one here has this as this as thier signature line-can't remember who it is….
"Those who dream by day are cognizant of many things which escape those who dream only by night"-Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

dont take life so seriously nobody gets out alive (unknown authur

Hooky


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

"You can do anything you set your mind to." 
~My mom and dad~

I've tried to live up to their belief in me and it has served me well all my life.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

" Some people have more dollars than sense" - a cynical renovation contractor


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Every minute that you are angry you lose 60 seconds of joy.


----------



## beatlefan (Dec 1, 2009)

....and in the end, the love you take is equal to the love you make..--Paul McCartney/John Lennon

"you can get more with a kind word and a gun than with just a kind word" Johnny Carson


----------



## gardentiger (Apr 7, 2010)

The atheists creed is: 1) There is no God. 2) I hate Him. -Douglas Wilson responding to Christopher Hitchens


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

This, too, shall pass.


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

"There can be only one!" - Connor McCloud

"Come get some!" - Ash

"Son of Jor-El, kneel before Zod!" - General Zod


----------



## miserybob (Jan 24, 2010)

"Try again. Fail again. Fail better." Samuel Beckett


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

"Be nice to everyone, you never know who your next Boss will be." (My Dad)

My all time favorite quote:

"Dying ain't much of a living Boy!" The outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

In line with John's above:

"Be careful. The toes you step on today might be attached to the butt you have to kiss tomorrow."


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

8iowa:

I believe it was Gen. John Sedgewick whose 'elephant' remark made his death unforgettable. Gen. Wright lived until 1899.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

"So far, this is the oldest I've been." - George Carlin


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I always liked the Yogi Berra quotes. Here are a few

In theory there is no difference between theory and practice. In practice there is.

It ain't over till it's over.

It ain't the heat, it's the humility.

It gets late early out there.

It was impossible to get a conversation going, everybody was talking too much.

It's like deja-vu, all over again.

It's pretty far, but it doesn't seem like it.

Little League baseball is a very good thing because it keeps the parents off the streets.

Nobody goes there anymore. It's too crowded.

Slump? I ain't in no slump… I just ain't hitting.

So I'm ugly. So what? I never saw anyone hit with his face.

The future ain't what it used to be.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

I have two. One for those who prefer only happy talk on forums and another:

*"A person's success in life can usually be measured by the number of uncomfortable conversations he or she is willing to have" - Timothy Ferriss*

*"Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work." - Thomas Edison*


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Another couple form Coach John Wooden:

"Be quick but don't hurry"

"Do not let what you cannot do iinterfere with what you can do"


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

So many but this one for today:
"I came, I sawed, I conquered."


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

"I get too much money for the work I do but not enough to go in and do it!"


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

"The known is finite, the unknown infinite; intellectually we stand on an islet in the midst of an illimitable ocean of inexplicability. Our business in every generation is to reclaim a little more land." - Thomas Henry Huxley


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

See my tag line


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

What you are is God's gift to you.
What you make of yourself is Your gift to God.
Author unknown.
This was framed and given to me by my mother when I left for college. I stared at that picture many a day and am very glad I did. Now, I need to go find it.
BTKS


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Fortune favors the bold.

Ancient Roman saying


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

"A place for everything, and everything in its place." My Mother, Dorcas Lowery

"Never deprive a person of the joy of giving." My paternal grand father, James Polk Lowery

"You can buy oats two ways, when they come out of the mill; and when they come out of the mule. Be careful which you buy." My maternal grand father, Ernest Thurman Hall

"I'm not your friend, I'm your father." My father and hero. Orden Levo (Pate) Lowery He survived Iwo Jima and adopted me when I was 8 years old. Born Nov. 9,1921 Died Dec. 31, 1979


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Adversity doesn't build character….........it reveals it.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"The problem with Common Sense is that it ain't all that common."

"Sacred Cows make the best Hamburgers"

"Don't knock on Deaths Door. Ring the Bell then Run away. That Really Pisse's Him Off."

"Work Fascinates me. I can Sit and Watch it All Day"

"Today is the Tommorrow You Worried about Yesterday."

"LIFE is NOT a Dress Rehearsal"

"So! I'm a Little Crazy, What's your Point?"

"To all those who think they know Me. I forgive you."

"Whoever said Anything is Possibble, never tried Slamming a Revolving Door."

"If a Man speaks in the Middle of a Forest and there's No Woman around to Hear Him. Is he Still Wrong?"

"Sometimes I wonder. Why is That Frizbee getting Bigger? Then it Hits me."

"Sex is like Snow. You never know how long it will Last or how many Inches to expect."

"My Eyes Water during Sex. Maybe it's the Pepper Spray."

"Cremation. Think Outside The Box."

"My Imaginary Friend thinks You have Serious Mental Problems"

"Your Proctologist called. He Found Your Head."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Haste and indecision are the greatest wasters of time (money).


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

"You're just jealous because the little voices are talking to me"

My ex-wife. (wonder why that didn't work out) haha


----------



## jpwatson (Feb 2, 2010)

Chop your own wood and warm yourself twice. - Henry Ford


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

"women, a mistake or did he do it to us on purpose" Jack Nicholson Witches of Eastwick.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I was just in a discussion about business that remided me of one of my old ones "I have always said I will go broke faster working for nothing than sitting the shade doing nothing but drinking beer.


----------



## freidasdad (Mar 22, 2010)

If you ain't the lead dog, the scenery never changes…....an age old Yukon saying


----------



## BacktotheWood (Feb 16, 2010)

"If we have no peace, it is because we have forgotten that we belong to each other"-Mother Teresa


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

Give a man a fish and feed him for a day…..

Teach a man to vote for free fish and feed him until society collapses.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

"The harder I work, the luckier I get" - My friend Glenn Osmond.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

" if you want to have friends ,
you have to be friendly "


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

THE SHADOW….


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

" Live with a steady superiority over life- don't be afraid of misfortune and do not yearn after happiness; it is, after all, all the same- the bitter doesn't last forever and the sweet never fills the cup to overflowing."

Alexander Solzhenitsyn


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

Some times it is better to own a tool and display it, Than it is too know how to use it….................My Father…Schloemoe


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

"If you want people to go to your funeral, you got to go to theirs."


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

"Lead, follow, or get out of the way."- Thomas Paine

And, of course, the quote in my signature line!


----------



## griph0n (Mar 31, 2009)

Not sure about the wall of fire…

Anthony Burgess wrote the following in his book, But do Blondes Prefer Gentlemen?:

"Art begins with craft, and there is no art until craft has been mastered. You can't create unless you are willing to subordinate the creative impulse to the constriction of a form. But learning a craft takes time, and we all think we're entitled to short cuts…... Art is rare and sacred and hard work and there ought to be a wall of fire around it".

As long as we're on a literary path, ee cummings said (somewhere) that writing in the constricting sonnet form made him more creative, not less.

Sometimes I feel that way looking at a little pile of wood.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

"Just because something doesn't do what you planned it to do doesn't mean it's useless" 
-Thomas Edison

"Many of life's failures are people who did not realize how close they were to success when they gave up." 
-Thomas Edison

"An artist cannot fail; it is a success to be one." 
-Charles Horton Cooley

"He who asks is a fool for five minutes. But he who does not ask remains a fool forever."


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

When my wife questions my sanity, my resonse is:

"I married you, and you married me. Which one of us is crazy?"


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

From my dad, when asked what he'd do if he ever won the lottery…"Probably keep farming 'til the money ran out."

From Yogi…I think…"When you come to a fork in the road, take it"

Robert A. Heinlein: "There ain't no such thing as a free lunch."

Ayn Rand: "I swear, by my life and my love of it, that I will never live for the sake of another man, nor ask another man to live for mine."

Me: "Life is too short for cheap tools"


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

All we really have is now….live in the moment.


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

"We will never go to war with China.They will never attack us because we owe them too much money.We will never attack them because we need them to continue financing our military buildup for our eventual war with China" Steven Colbert


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing.

and :

It is very difficult to do nothing, cause you never know when you are done


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

"It is very difficult to do nothing, cause you never know when you are done"

-Bert

Very true, Bert. 
Like retirement is a b**** cuz I don't get no more holidays off.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Gene Howe, Sounds like your dad knew what it was all about. What kind of farming did he do?


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

"Anything that is worth doing, is worth doing right the first time." - my father


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Survivor,
We were grain and Polled Herford farmers. Corn, wheat and soybeans, mostly.
1500 acres in Southern IL. 600 here, 200 there, 180 yonder….etc.
Uncle, next farm over, did grain and dairy and hogs and chickens. One busy man and wife.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

We were irrigated, 80 is about all one man could handle flood irrigating.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Forgot, but with water control we grew silage corn 25 feet+ tall and 180 bu to the acre grain ;-)


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Only thing that grew that tall at home were trees!
And we might have made 180 bu/acre of weeds.
Best wheat I remember was 65 bu/acre and corn, maybe 100 bu/acre….once! But then everyone else had good crops then, so the price plummeted. 
Ah, well. Roll the dice, right?


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Women and cats will do as they please…..and men ands dogs might just as well get used to it.


----------



## PawPawTex (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok here's a couple of my favorites:

Life is not like a bowl of cherries. It's more like a bowl of Jalapenos. What you do today might come back and burn your butt tomorrow!-Unknown

Take your time leaving but hurry back!-An old friend of mine who passed away. R.I.P. Joe Oliver


----------

